# Obama's Tucson speach



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> He admonished against any instinct to point blame or to drift into political pettiness or to latch onto simple explanations that may have no merit.


If he truly thinks this way, and it was not simply to take the democrat foot out of their mouth then I give him credit. Time will tell, but it was a very good point. The same point Palin is criticized for. The point was good coming from both of them.


----------

